# Count the number of broken rules...



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

...and potentially fatal mistakes. 


http://www.wbko.com/home/headlines/VIDEO-Former-GPD-Officer-Sues-Gunstore-After--288172101.html


If you are on the jury, would you award him even one thin dime?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

canoe carp killer said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


To say the least..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

He is very lucky he only lost the tip(s) of his finger(s?) on the left hand. He could have shot the clerk or someone else in the store and possibly be facing manslaughter charges. BOTH the LEO and the store are at fault, both parties could have prevented what happened. Stuff like this is the main reason I don't visit certain ranges and gun stores in the Cincinnati area, both staff and customers are morons at these places.

Hopefully nobody tries to call the gun's magazine a "clip". LOL...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Typical moron cop


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Plenty of blame to dish out, but I promise you he will get plenty of compensation due to the fact the gun was sitting in the display case loaded. So many stupid mistakes right there, but the fact that there should not have been rounds in that thing is the bottom line.
The issue the store will bring up is the fact that the LEO jacks the slide to load it so there wasn't one in the chamber to start with or they would have noticed one flying out. I don't understand why he lost his job unless the department figured out what a moron he was.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Too much stupidity there to count! Why were there rounds in the magazine? Why was the magazine still in the pistol when handed to the customer? I can understand the customer wanting to work the slide to check it's operation. Why didn't he pop the magazine before doing so? Why didn't he look to ensure that a round wasn't being loaded? Why did he put his finger in front of the barrel when he pulled the trigger?

Good grief! When I went to buy an *air rifle* at Fin, Feather, Fur in Boardman I was told, before being handed the weapon, "Do not cock it, and do not pull the trigger!" I was allowed to shoulder it and look through the scope, but that was it.


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

IMO,,, If the firearm is in your hand(s) you have become the responsible party. 

The person handing you the weapon might be a fool but that is not an excuse for you to be one too.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

2 BIG problems here.
1. Why was it even loaded in the first place? Is this place selling loaded guns now?
2. Why didnt he take the time to check the gun? Being a officer, he should have been taught basic gun safety.
Thats going to be a interesting case. While he basically shot himself, and therefore should be the only one held responsible for that, that gun had no business being loaded and being displayed.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been on quite a few juries & would highly expect that, once the actual letter of the law is explained to the jury, the store will be found negligent for the weapon being loaded and not checked to be safe to handle before giving it to a customer. The LEO will likely get well less than they're asking for because of his stupidity and the fact they always ask for way more than a reasonable person would believe is fair.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You have a point T-180, despite the fact that the LEO completely ignored the first rule of firearms safety. "Treat every firearm as if it were loaded!"


----------

